# Something similar to a Pro Jr build kit?



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

What would be the closest kit I could order and build that is similar to a Pro Jr?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Email ceriatone?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> Email ceriatone?


done, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

You could also check Allen Amp's site. I built one of their kits back in the early 2000's and it was excellent.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't know of any classic Fender amps that were similar in sound to the PJr.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scottone said:


> You could also check Allen Amp's site. I built one of their kits back in the early 2000's and it was excellent.


I could give it a try, I was after the Sweet Spot a couple of years ago but my needs have changed. Oddly, Nik from Ceriatone suggested his Princeton clone to me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> I don't know of any classic Fender amps that were similar in sound to the PJr.


The Pro Jr had a little Tweed sound to it, a 5E3 perhaps? Different in the physical sense but crossed over a bit sound wise, unfortunately I've built that already.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scottone said:


> You could also check Allen Amp's site. I built one of their kits back in the early 2000's and it was excellent.


What did you build?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> The Pro Jr had a little Tweed sound to it, a 5E3 perhaps? Different in the physical sense but crossed over a bit sound wise, unfortunately I've built that already.


I've read that the Pro Jr. Is closest to the Tremolux circuit than anything else. Also similar to the 18W Marshall.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> I've read that the Pro Jr. Is closest to the Tremolux circuit than anything else. Also similar to the 18W Marshall.


 6G3 Brown Deluxe


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> I've read that the Pro Jr. Is closest to the Tremolux circuit than anything else. Also similar to the 18W Marshall.


That's a good idea. Lots of 18W Marshal kits out there @vadsy , same power tubes, similar sound.

Edit: I have a 6G3 Brown Deluxe built if you want to play through one Vadsy. Amp is done, cabinet is not finished yet.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> That's a good idea. Lots of 18W Marshal kits out there @vadsy , same power tubes, similar sound.


I know, I was checking out the 18W kits from Trinity and Tube Depot yesterday, I'm going in circles now.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the offer @Lincoln, I may take you up on it. I don't know which direction to head as my tastes have changed over the years but I've been looking for a new project for some time and I know that I no longer want it to be a Princeton.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

vadsy said:


> What did you build?


I built the first generation Old Flame. That's a long way from a Pro Jr., but pretty sure that they have something in that vein. Unfortunately the site is blocked at work so I can't look at it right now.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I wouldn't build any Fender circuit with el84's ,build a Tweed Deluxe 5e3 with 6v6's


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

copperhead said:


> I wouldn't build any Fender circuit with el84's ,build a Tweed Deluxe 5e3 with 6v6's


I’ve already done the 5E3, time for something new. Why wouldn’t you build anything with el84’s?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> I’ve already done the 5E3, time for something new. Why wouldn’t you build anything with el84’s?


EL84 isn't part of traditional Fender DNA.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I get ya but that isn't really a good enough reason. I really dig this, may be worth a shot. 

Green Eagle Amps - Pro Jr. 18 - Watt Lite Conversion


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

EL84's are more of a VOX sound & tend to sound kind of stiff in the Fender Circuit . with that said there is nothing wrong with 84's i own a bunch of el84 amps


----------



## tvrfan2003 (Aug 28, 2011)

For what its worth, I have built both a Tweed clone and a Marshall Clone from the Trinity Kits and cannot say enough about both the quality of the kit and of Stephen at Trinity for C/S........I am now looking at their small 5Watt to keep me busy for the next few weeks of snow!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

copperhead said:


> EL84's are more of a VOX sound & tend to sound kind of stiff in the Fender Circuit . with that said there is nothing wrong with 84's i own a bunch of el84 amps


I think they do fine.



tvrfan2003 said:


> For what its worth, I have built both a Tweed clone and a Marshall Clone from the Trinity Kits and cannot say enough about both the quality of the kit and of Stephen at Trinity for C/S........I am now looking at their small 5Watt to keep me busy for the next few weeks of snow!


I've already done the Trinity stuff, time for something new. Pro Jr 18 watt lite seems like a cool idea.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I had a chance to crank up a pro Jr. a bit on the weekend. I can see why you want to build one. This circuit in a head or bigger combo would be killer. It's a great sounding amp and not just'for the money' great. 

TG


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

traynor_garnet said:


> I had a chance to crank up a pro Jr. a bit on the weekend. I can see why you want to build one. This circuit in a head or bigger combo would be killer. It's a great sounding amp and not just'for the money' great.
> 
> TG


I tried one of the new version 4 models last week and it sounded good. I still wish they would have put it in a bigger cab with a 12 but then there wouldn’t be any reason to build one. I like the simplicity of the Pro and obviously the sound. It would be nice to have more simple kit options to build.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

This is my Pro Jr in a 5E3 size cab. If i were doing it again I'd make the cab at least 1" deeper.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

davetcan said:


> This is my Pro Jr in a 5E3 size cab. If i were doing it again I'd make the cab at least 1" deeper.


NICE! Did you build the cab yourself?

TG


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> NICE! Did you build the cab yourself?
> 
> TG


God no  

Derrick Bell. Inexpensive and excellent quality.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

davetcan said:


> God no
> 
> Derrick Bell. Inexpensive and excellent quality.


Derrick built me a 1x12 extension cab a few years ago. He is indeed a great guy to deal with and I will keep him in mind if I ever go down this Pro Jr road.

TG


----------

